# Does anyone know what kind of goat this is???



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi- Here is a photo of our 8 year old doe Crue, She was our first goat, and I still haven't a clue what she is-maybe a pygmy cross??? the facial markings look dairy to me-She is about knee high and 80 lbs. Thanks!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say definately has Pygmy in her. Maybe a Pygmy/Alpine cross? Or maybe even a Toggenburg/Pygmy cross?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i say alpine boer


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nigerian dwarf/ Alpine?
Pygmy/ Alpine?
Nigerian Dwarf/ Boer?

Looks to have a miniature breed in her. Do you know how tall she is?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

She is about 2 foot tall.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just reading on the Internet that a pygmy usually stands 16-23 inches at the withers. But I still say she has a bigger breed in her.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Looks like Nigerian Dwarf mix with Alpine :shrug: 
Candy


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I think she looks like she has alpine and boer in her, because of the face markings combined with the dark head/forequarters and light back end and her somewhat stocky build. Her ears are too horizontal I think for her to not have some boer in her, and her horn shape looks like it has boer influence too... I don't know what age you got her at, but I have seen goats only grow to half the size they should have if they aren't properly wormed or are bottlefed irregularly while growing.. Alternatively, she could have a percentage of mini in her also if you think that is not the case, and nubian influence instead of boer is possible but unlikely with the markings. Hope my two cents are helpful, I really like crosses and enjoy guessing at the parents breeds. She looks like a very good cross to me, and really using a meat buck on dairy does is very common in larger farms...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She doesn't have the "heavy" legs of a pygmy nor does she have the broad chest that gives the pygmy the "bulldog" look, I'd have to say she would be a ND and possibly either Alpine or Togg cross with her markings....she is a very pretty and very healthy looking girl...I can tell she is well loved.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We got her 4 years ago, and I know for a fact she had never been wormed- She was bred when I got her, but when she had the kids-she could have blown away. all of the kids she has kidded have had strange looking horns-They go forward and then go back as they get older. I bred her with a boer the last time and the kid still didn't have floppy ears,they kinda stickout to the side and the kids always are about the same size as her when grown-so whatever she is-its a strong parental influence on her kids. here is a pic of her kid off of the boer at 2 years


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is just a guess, but to me she looks like a cross between a boer a pygmy and maybe an alpine. I would have to say that one parents was a boer alpine cross, that would give her the coloring and the ears and stocky build. And then maybe a pygmy for another parent. boers have large heads like nubians and she has a pretty dished face. the shape of her head, the width between her eyes the broad muzzle all looks ver pygmy to me, this would also go along with the short height the shorter body and the broad legs. She almost looks like a first generation kinda goat but isnt as dairy as they normally are, and she has more refined ears then most kinders.

beth


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say that she is a Pygmy and a Nigi mix. I have a friend that has a registered Nigi that has the exact same making. She might even be just Nigi. 
Either was I would shay she sure is cute.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say she is one the rare Egyptian Sacred Goats. Revered for millia by the ancient Egyptians as sacred to Achk, god of food- and lots of it. Their priests were known for their ba-a-a-a-d singing of the chant- more more more not enough. lol

Sorry I couldn't help it- she is totally cute with that alpiney face on the pygmy body. It was a good cross no matter what.

Seriously- does she look fainterish to anyone else?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i love the question mark line down the middle of her face, its likes asking what breed am i?
beth


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was thinking that as I was reading down, and wondering what sort of ears a "fainter" has?
When you said she was bred to a Boer I thought "ouch", thinking that would be a large kid? So, I just checked, the Fainters have ears similar to my Cashmeres, floppy, but not as long as Nubians. So, my guess is part Nigerian, part Fainter. 100% cute.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's really pretty! I think she is an Alpine/Boer/Pygmy cross but thats just a guess. As long as she's got a good temperment and you like her that is really all that matters.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...the 2 year old kid is a pretty color...but I was thinkin the same thing as Di...OUCH...That was a real iffy breeding especially with the pretty girl only being knee high, being bred with a Boer _could_ have had some bad consequenses.


----------



## CAROLINE (Sep 26, 2012)

i say alpine/boer also. only because i have a alpine buck and boer doe. they look like my 2 goats put together. but i am only 5 months having my goats, so i am not sure. i hope their kids come out like your goat. 

i think my boer is prego, but i am not sure. i noticed two 1-2 inch long nipples today. i know they have been mating so i am not sure if she is prego yet.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm going to have to go with fainter/pygmy cross. She has the fainter ears for sure. A fainters ears are sort of airplane-ish but up a little higher than that. The coloring would definately indicate pygmy. She may not have the "pitbull" look to her because myotonics are more balanced than a pygmy.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe some nigie in there? I think it's official she's a little bit of everything! She sure is cute!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

guys this is a really old thread


----------

